# Justify cost of oil central heating installation



## SPUDZ (10 Oct 2009)

Looking for advice on replacing storage heaters.

I have been quoted €5,700 to install oil central heating (7 rads and towel rail) in 3 bed semi. Firsly is this a good price?

Currently 2 storage heaters are needing replacement and the heating guy suggested redoing the house with oil central heating.(no gas to house so not an option).

I am in two minds as to whether the initial outlay is justified. Will I see the money back on resale value? What do people think with regards buying a house with storage heaters...would it put you off buying?

The house is in poor decorative order at the moment ad needs a complete overhaul so if I am to do it...now would be the best possible time.

Your thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## MAJJ (10 Oct 2009)

Hi Spudz,

I am no expert just a consumer who had heating work done recently, Gas and not to the extent you are.

Ask him for a breakdown on parts,labour - number of days labour and price per day. Then try and price the parts yourself, you probably won't be able to compare everything i.e. lengths of copper etc. but the boiler,tank and rads will be a large part.

Get two other quotes and cheque there is a consistent approach to the work.  Also check the sei.ie site for grants available to you, call them as they are very useful.

Cheers,
MAJJ


----------



## ninsaga (10 Oct 2009)

A good boiler alone is about €2000-€2500 - make sure its a condensing one that you get!


----------



## mercman (10 Oct 2009)

Get some more prices from unconnected plumbers. Seems very high price for the current times . I'd say off the mark by about 1200 euro. And if the plumber that quoted the extortinate price drops by that amount do not give him the job as he will most likely take some kind of shortcut to make up the difference.


----------



## onq (10 Oct 2009)

I have heard that some Oil burning boilers will burn waste oil, such as gearbox oil and engine oil.

It may be possible for you to talk to your local garage about this and provide yourself with economical heating.

However I am unsure if this complies with the required building regulations, pollution regulations or general regulations.

FWIW

ONQ.


----------



## DGOBS (10 Oct 2009)

ONQ I would not consider the installation of a wasteoil burner in any
setting let alone domestically.  The oil used is not clean and 
there is some lovely chromium and cadmium in unknown quantities
left over in ur boiler (I would only service if in a spacesuit) let alone what
is given off in the flue gases! Stay away!


----------



## SPUDZ (10 Oct 2009)

Thanks for the replies so far.Just wondering if the cost of installation is justified...is it a much better heating option than the storage heaters (house is small...only 88sm)...will the house be more difficult to sell in future if it has only storage heaters?will it add the 5k approx to the resale value?


----------



## bertie1 (11 Oct 2009)

Leaving the storage heaters there will give you a bad BER rating making the house harder to sell in comparison to others in your street, on top of that you have instant contol on the oil heating , with the storage heaters you have to turn them on today if you want heat tomorrow!


----------



## DavyJones (11 Oct 2009)

it should not be about resale vaule, but comfort and running costs.

€5000 plus VAT = €5700

Boiler Condensing = €1200 - €1500
Pump €80
Oil tank €300
Cylinder, indirect insulated 130L with immersion =€200
7 rads with thermostatic rad valves @ €100 each = €700
towel rail = ??
Two channel time clock, 2 motorised valves, one room stat, one cylinder stat (Required under building regs)= €200

Pipe,fittings, tanks in attic, vaules, filters,inhibitor, cement to fill in holes etc = €300 - €500 

Labour €1400 - €1800. May require an electricain to wire controls.


----------



## bertie1 (11 Oct 2009)

If you are going ahead put in a dual coil cylinder , it gives you an option to put solar panels at a later stage if you finances can raise to it


----------



## olddog (12 Oct 2009)

Spudz, 

I was looking at something like this a while ago. 

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=933244

 has a few links concerning some of the rules & regs that you have to jump thru.


----------



## Gtec (14 Oct 2009)

Spudz,

my 2c worth is:
- If I was looking to buy a house that had storage heating I would automatically add the cost of installing oil / gas heating.
- check out the Home energy Saving scheme on the sei site. I just replaced my 12 year old oil boiler with a condensing one, and got new zoned controls. For this I got a grant of €700. The costs were 1700 for boiler, 120 for controls, and 850 for labour and other assorted fittings, pumps pipe etc. (the labour figure is lower than normal as it was mates rates and I did the unskilled labouring!).

In conclusion, I would get 3 quotes from plubers registered with the sei scheme. Make sure you are comparing like for like, ask for detailed quotes including the kW rating of the boiler and so on.

Good luck with it.
Gtec


----------



## villa 1 (14 Oct 2009)

I would agree with Gtec, but also make sure that any plumber you get a quotation off has completed a proper apprenticeship training programme and has a proven heating/plumbing installation background. Too many chancers hatched out during the tiger days giving genuine contractors a very bad name.


----------



## Newyork204 (1 Dec 2009)

I am not quite sure where you live but if you are replacing your storage heaters I would highly highly consider investing into a waste oil boiler or furnace depending on what your current set up is.

Your heating bill will go to practically zero as long as you can get a decent supply of used motor oil.  A lot of quick lubes or mechanic shops get these things. I am surprised that more people do not give them a try.  I got one of these things and my heating bill is literally $9.03.

But like "onq" said you need to check with the local regulations.  More often than not it will be okay but when you're spending $6k+ on a heating system you want to be sure.

-Wesley
Anchorage, AK


----------

